# /dev/ram0 not udev initialized in udev database even after..

## slackline

Hi,

Rebooted my system this morning and Setting up mounting means it takes some 10 minutes to boot as I get the following...

```

* Setting up Logical Volume Manager ...

WARNING: Device /dev/ram0 not initialized in dev database even after waiting 10000000 microseconds

WARNING: Device /dev/dm-0 not initialized in dev database even after waiting 10000000 microseconds

WARNING: Device /dev/ram1 not initialized in dev database even after waiting 10000000 microseconds

WARNING: Device /dev/dm-1 not initialized in dev database even after waiting 10000000 microseconds

WARNING: Device /dev/ram2 not initialized in dev database even after waiting 10000000 microseconds

WARNING: Device /dev/dm-2 not initialized in dev database even after waiting 10000000 microseconds

WARNING: Device /dev/ram3 not initialized in dev database even after waiting 10000000 microseconds

WARNING: Device /dev/dm-3 not initialized in dev database even after waiting 10000000 microseconds

WARNING: Device /dev/ram4 not initialized in dev database even after waiting 10000000 microseconds

WARNING: Device /dev/ram5 not initialized in dev database even after waiting 10000000 microseconds

WARNING: Device /dev/ram6 not initialized in dev database even after waiting 10000000 microseconds

WARNING: Device /dev/ram7 not initialized in dev database even after waiting 10000000 microseconds

WARNING: Device /dev/ram8 not initialized in dev database even after waiting 10000000 microseconds

WARNING: Device /dev/ram9 not initialized in dev database even after waiting 10000000 microseconds

WARNING: Device /dev/ram10 not initialized in dev database even after waiting 10000000 microseconds

WARNING: Device /dev/ram11 not initialized in dev database even after waiting 10000000 microseconds

WARNING: Device /dev/ram12 not initialized in dev database even after waiting 10000000 microseconds

WARNING: Device /dev/ram13 not initialized in dev database even after waiting 10000000 microseconds

WARNING: Device /dev/ram14 not initialized in dev database even after waiting 10000000 microseconds

WARNING: Device /dev/ram15 not initialized in dev database even after waiting 10000000 microseconds

[clipped]

```

Eventually I can login (currently via SSH from work) and on doing so I'm told permission is denied to /dev/null...

```

compaudit:103: permission denied: /dev/null

/home/neil/.oh-my-zsh/tools/check_for_upgrade.sh:30: permission denied: /dev/null

git_compare_version:3: permission denied: /dev/null

grep-flag-available:1: permission denied: /dev/null

grep-flag-available:1: permission denied: /dev/null

grep-flag-available:1: permission denied: /dev/null

/home/neil/.oh-my-zsh/lib/misc.zsh:29: permission denied: /dev/null

/home/neil/.oh-my-zsh/lib/theme-and-appearance.zsh:35: permission denied: /dev/null

/home/neil/.oh-my-zsh/lib/theme-and-appearance.zsh:35: permission denied: /dev/null

/home/neil/.oh-my-zsh/oh-my-zsh.sh:72: permission denied: /dev/null

handle_completion_insecurities:13: permission denied: /dev/null

compaudit:103: permission denied: /dev/null

(zpty):zpty:12: can't open pseudo terminal: permission denied

async_init:zpty:14: no such pty command: _async_test

/usr/bin/keychain: line 1394: /dev/null: Permission denied

 * keychain 2.8.5 ~ http://www.funtoo.org

/usr/bin/keychain: line 1135: /dev/null: Permission denied

 * Warning: can't find ssh-agent, removing from list

 * Error: no agents available to start

/usr/bin/keychain: line 1394: /dev/null: Permission denied

 * keychain 2.8.5 ~ http://www.funtoo.org

/usr/bin/keychain: line 1135: /dev/null: Permission denied

 * Warning: can't find ssh-agent, removing from list

 * Error: no agents available to start

lost server

lost server

virtualenvwrapper_derive_workon_home:12: permission denied: /dev/null

virtualenvwrapper_derive_workon_home:21: permission denied: /dev/null

async_start_worker:4: permission denied: /dev/null                                                                                                                                                                 

(zpty):zpty:25: can't open pseudo terminal: permission denied

async_stop_worker:13: permission denied: /dev/null

async_job:zpty:12: no such pty command: lprompt

alien_battery_stat:3: permission denied: /dev/null

```

A bit of searching lead to Gentoo Forums :: View topic - after emerge: error with /dev/null (is broken) and so I've checked a few things but am unsure what I should be looking for.

udev looks like this...

```

# stat udev

  File: udev

  Size: 1024         Blocks: 2          IO Block: 1024   directory

Device: 10301h/66305d   Inode: 3792913     Links: 4

Access: (0755/drwxr-xr-x)  Uid: (    0/    root)   Gid: (    0/    root)

Access: 2018-11-21 20:50:36.500815843 +0000

Modify: 2018-12-26 06:50:28.303600365 +0000

Change: 2018-12-26 06:50:28.303600365 +0000

 Birth: -

# mount | grep udev

udev on /dev type devtmpfs (rw,nosuid,relatime,size=10240k,nr_inodes=4094108,mode=755)

# ls -l /dev/null

crw-rw---- 1 root root 1, 3 Dec 28 09:14 /dev/null

```

Which shows that users have r+x permission for /dev.  A  thread from earlier this year Gentoo Forums :: View topic - /dev/null permission denied to root [SOLVED] indicates that these permissions are wrong and that the most likely culprit is a udev rule.  Reading through that thread suggests I should have udev, udev-trigger and devfs in the sysinit runlevel which is indeed the case...

```

# rc-update show | grep udev

                 udev |                                 sysinit

         udev-trigger |                                 sysinit

 # rc-update show | grep devfs

                devfs |                                 sysinit

```

However, udev is running as some aspect of systemd which I have deliberately avoided on this system as I wanted to stick with OpenRC...

```

# ps -Alf | grep udev

5 S root      3199     1  0  80   0 -  4874 -      09:14 ?        00:00:00 /lib/systemd/systemd-udevd --daemon

0 S root      6223  5978  0  80   0 -  2530 -      09:47 pts/0    00:00:00 grep --colour=auto udev

```

I did upgrade to sys-fs/udev-240 recently...

```

# genlop -s udev

 * matches found:

     Wed Dec 26 06:50:30 2018 >>> sys-fs/udev-240

```

Thus I have a strong suspicion that this is the culprit as I've not modified my kernel at all and have DEVTEMPFS options enabled...

```

# grep -i devtmpfs /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_DEVTMPFS=y

CONFIG_DEVTMPFS_MOUNT=y

```

Any ideas?

----------

## slackline

Ok, I'm an idiot as  shortly after posting I remembered I'd not checked bugzilla and sure enough the issue does appear to be sys-fs/udev-240 and downgrading works as described in#673796.

Whats strange (to me) is thatLars Wendler (Polynomial-C) suggests its a bug in systemd/udev but I've never opted to use systemd, my system is openrc though which is confusing and something I noticed and highlighted above with...

```

# ps -Alf | grep udev 

5 S root      3199     1  0  80   0 -  4874 -      09:14 ?        00:00:00 /lib/systemd/systemd-udevd --daemon 

0 S root      6223  5978  0  80   0 -  2530 -      09:47 pts/0    00:00:00 grep --colour=auto udev 

```

Masking and downgrading to =sys-fs/udev-239 is a bit of a ballache as portage has updated to =sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-4.20.0 and as a consequence can't find /usr/src/linux/Makefile so I've got to upgrade the kernel, reboot (and wait 10 minutes to login) and then downgrade to =sys-fs/udev-239   :Embarassed:   :Rolling Eyes: 

Hopefully this thread will be a useful pointers to others encountering this issue.

----------

## slackline

One final piece of possibly useful information.

After, I upgraded my kernel (to ensure /usr/src/linux/Makefile was available) I was still  unable to merge =sys-fs/udev-239 because portage is running as a non-root user who doesn't have permission to /dev/null....

```

# emerge -v udev

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) sys-fs/udev-239::gentoo

>>> Failed to emerge sys-fs/udev-239, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udev-239/temp/build.log'

>>> Jobs: 0 of 1 complete, 1 failed                 Load avg: 0.14, 0.04, 0.19

 * Package:    sys-fs/udev-239

 * Repository: gentoo

 * Maintainer: udev-bugs@gentoo.org

 * USE:        abi_x86_64 acl amd64 elibc_glibc kernel_linux kmod userland_GNU

 * FEATURES:   network-sandbox preserve-libs sandbox userpriv usersandbox

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     4.20.0-gentoo

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...

 [ ok ]

/usr/lib/portage/python3.6/phase-functions.sh: line 908: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib/portage/python3.6/phase-functions.sh: line 910: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib/portage/python3.6/phase-functions.sh: line 912: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib/portage/python3.6/phase-functions.sh: line 914: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib/portage/python3.6/phase-functions.sh: line 916: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib/portage/python3.6/phase-functions.sh: line 918: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib/portage/python3.6/phase-functions.sh: line 926: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib/portage/python3.6/phase-functions.sh: line 937: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib/portage/python3.6/phase-functions.sh: line 210: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib/portage/python3.6/phase-functions.sh: line 210: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib/portage/python3.6/phase-functions.sh: line 210: /dev/null: Permission denied

/bin/sh: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib/portage/python3.6/phase-functions.sh: line 908: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib/portage/python3.6/phase-functions.sh: line 910: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib/portage/python3.6/phase-functions.sh: line 912: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib/portage/python3.6/phase-functions.sh: line 914: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib/portage/python3.6/phase-functions.sh: line 916: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib/portage/python3.6/phase-functions.sh: line 918: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib/portage/python3.6/phase-functions.sh: line 926: /dev/null: Permission denied

/usr/lib/portage/python3.6/phase-functions.sh: line 937: /dev/null: Permission denied

 * ERROR: sys-fs/udev-239::gentoo failed (prepare phase):

 *   The source directory '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udev-239/work/systemd-239' doesn't exist

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *            ebuild.sh, line  788:  Called __ebuild_main 'prepare'

 *   phase-functions.sh, line 1068:  Called __dyn_prepare

 *   phase-functions.sh, line  384:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         die "The source directory '${S}' doesn't exist"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=sys-fs/udev-239::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=sys-fs/udev-239::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udev-239/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udev-239/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udev-239/homedir'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udev-239/work/systemd-239'

/bin/sh: /dev/null: Permission denied

 * Messages for package sys-fs/udev-239:

 * ERROR: sys-fs/udev-239::gentoo failed (prepare phase):

 *   The source directory '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udev-239/work/systemd-239' doesn't exist

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *            ebuild.sh, line  788:  Called __ebuild_main 'prepare'

 *   phase-functions.sh, line 1068:  Called __dyn_prepare

 *   phase-functions.sh, line  384:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         die "The source directory '${S}' doesn't exist"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=sys-fs/udev-239::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=sys-fs/udev-239::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udev-239/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udev-239/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udev-239/homedir'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udev-239/work/systemd-239'

 * 

 * The following package has failed to build, install, or execute postinst:

 * 

 *  (sys-fs/udev-239:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udev-239/temp/build.log'

 * 

```

The solution was to modify the permissions on /dev/null...

```

# chmod 0666 /dev/null

# ls -l /dev/ | grep null

crw-rw-rw- 1 root root    1,   3 Dec 28 09:14 null

```

...and it was possible to emerge =sys-fs/udev-239

Rebooted fine.

----------

## Ant P.

 *slackline wrote:*   

> Whats strange (to me) is thatLars Wendler (Polynomial-C) suggests its a bug in systemd/udev but I've never opted to use systemd, my system is openrc though which is confusing and something I noticed and highlighted above with...
> 
> ```
> 
> # ps -Alf | grep udev 
> ...

 

udev is just a part of systemd, and has been for years now. That's why eudev exists.

----------

## cfgauss

Comment #4 in Bug 673796 suggests that slackline's problem (and mine, also) has been fixed by a patch: sys-fs/udev-240-r1. However I installed that new version under gentoo-sources-4.20.0 and have the same, continuing problem. It was fixed, however, by downgrading to sys-fs/udev-239 as slackline suggested. (Many thanks.)

Has anyone with this problem and kernel gentoo-sources-4.20.0 had it fixed by installing sys-fs/udev-240-r1?

----------

## brokendreams

 *cfgauss wrote:*   

> Comment #4 in Bug 673796 suggests that slackline's problem (and mine, also) has been fixed by a patch: sys-fs/udev-240-r1. However I installed that new version under gentoo-sources-4.20.0 and have the same, continuing problem. It was fixed, however, by downgrading to sys-fs/udev-239 as slackline suggested. (Many thanks.)
> 
> Has anyone with this problem and kernel gentoo-sources-4.20.0 had it fixed by installing sys-fs/udev-240-r1?

 

I ran into this problem running a 4.19.12 kernel with sys-fs/udev-240-r1 the error still persists. But i have bigger problems with udev-240...my keyboard doesn't even work on the console. However you can get rid of that lvm error by disabling the udev use flag on sys-fs/lvm2 and rebuilding.

----------

